# My new 180



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

4 7-8" breeding rbp's and guard dog. And with all the snakehead posts you guys probably thought I didn't like p's :laugh: .


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

damn that looks sic...nice tank mhin


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice :nod:


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

thats a nice house, r u loaded? what do u do for a living?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

No, I rent out a room there, I don't own the house.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW real nice pics bro!!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

nice tank... planning on adding anymore fish?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE Tank and P's


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> nice tank... planning on adding anymore fish?


 I am actually going to raise the babies in this tank, so yeah there will be many more fish in there soon.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice tank and killer dog


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice tank. Cool dog. I just got my boxer pup about a month ago.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice setup


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that tank is crazy dude! good work, what size tank you got there?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

180 duh!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very Sweet!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking tank
and suprised u actually have p's


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Great tank and Dog !


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a sweet set up and cool pics
dixon


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

74ray said:


> No, I rent out a room there, I don't own the house.


 damn must be cool peeps to let u rent out a room and bring in a friggin 6' tank with p's


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Three thumbs up on that set up!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

very nice tank...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice tank...you should put 4 more Reds (or Caribas







) in that 180g...







!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

sexy tank and im loving the dog!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tank and dog...


----------

